# Protool Demoversion



## luki2 (3 Februar 2009)

Hallo Miteinander!

Ich habe gelesen dass es von Protool eine Demo- bzw. Testversion gibt die unter Windows XP bzw. 2000 läuft. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo ich diese herbekomme bzw. bestellen kann.

mfg Luki2


----------



## Sandman (5 Februar 2009)

Woher hast Du denn die Info?! ProTool ist eh nicht Lizenspflichtig (außer der Runtime) ... also braucht man auch keine Demo. Ab V6.0 SP2 kannst Du WinXP nutzen, mit der V6.0 SP3 auch WinXP SP2. Das bekommt man doch schon überall hinterher geschmissen da man es mit den aktuellen Panels nicht mehr nutzen kann.


----------



## seeba (5 Februar 2009)

Natürlich ist auch die Engineeringumgebung lizenzpflichtig!


----------



## luki2 (5 Februar 2009)

Das mit der Demoversion hat sich wahrscheinlich eh schon erledigt.
Ich versuche jetzt eine Visualisierung über VisAM.
Leider habe ich dort noch Probleme Datenwörter mit meiner S5 auszutauschen!
Ich währe über jeden hilfreichen Beitrag froh.
danke


----------



## VTP (15 Februar 2009)

*VisAM - Simatic S5*

Die VisAM UL-VErsion steht unter www.visam.de kostenlos zum downlaod!
Bei konkreten Fragen, einfach eine E-Mail an info@visam.de
...dies gilt auch für nicht registrierte Nutzer der kostenlosen UL-Version!!


----------



## Sandman (15 Februar 2009)

bei ProTool ist die Engineeringumgebung nicht lizenspflichtig (nur die RT)... es geht ja nicht um Flexible bei dem das so ist


----------



## Ralle (15 Februar 2009)

Zum Installieren von ProTool benötigt man aber zumindest die 1. Originaldiskette oder eine Kopie davon. Das mußte eine Originalversion sein, spätere Updates wollten immer diese 1. Orignaldiskette haben.


----------



## MSB (15 Februar 2009)

@Sandmann
Ist mir ja egal wie du das nennst ...

Nur weil Protool keine Authorisierung oder neu License-Key benötigt,
heißt das noch lange nicht das diese nicht als "offizielle" Lizenz erworben werden muss ...

Bei Protool gab es wie bei Flex auch 3 Versionen, die da Lite, Standard, Pro/CS hießen ... und natürlich auch entsprechend beschränkte Demos ...
Entsprechend war auch der preisliche Unterschied zwischen diesen Versionen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MSB (15 Februar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Zum Installieren von ProTool benötigt man aber zumindest die 1. Originaldiskette oder eine Kopie davon. Das mußte eine Originalversion sein, spätere Updates wollten immer diese 1. Orignaldiskette haben.



Das gilt 1. nur für Update/Upgrade-Versionen, außerdem benötigen diese nur "irgendwo" eine gültige Protool Exe.


----------



## luki2 (15 Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Danke für eure Beiträge.
ich habe mir die ul-version von visam heruntergeladen und bin bis jetzt schwer zufrieden.
am anfang ist es zwar ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig das ganze, aber mit ein wenig übung haut das auch hin.


----------

